# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कैसे करें तीन दिन में एक पाउंड तक वजन कम

## Krishna

हमको तीन दिन में एक पाउंड वजन कम होना जादू से कम नहीं लगता। शायद आपको एक बार तो इस पर यकीन न हो लेकिन ये हकीकत है। वजन कम करने के लिए आपको जरूरत है थोड़ी मेहनत और इच्छा शक्ति की। सटीक योजना से आप आसानी से तीन दिन में एक पाउंड वजन कम कर सकते हैं। हम इस लेख के जरिए आपको बता रहे कि कैसे कम समय में एक पाउंड वजन कम किया जा सकता हैं।

----------


## Krishna

...........................

----------


## Krishna

*तीन दिन में वजन कम करने के टिप्स*- प्रति दिन 10 गिलास पानी पियें

- फाइबर युक्*त भोजन जेसे कच्चे फल और सब्जियां, ओट, अनाज आदि का सेवन करें

- लीन प्रोटीन का अधिक मात्रा में सेवन करें

- एंटीऑक्सीडेंट जूस और जामुन आदि लें

----------


## Krishna

*तीन दिन के लिए लिक्विड डाइट*तीन दिन तरल आहार या डीटाक्*स पेय का सेवन करके आप एक पाउंड वजन कम कर सकते हैं। यदि आप ऐसा तीन दिन से ज्यादा करते हैं तो यह आपके लिए हानिकारक हो सकता है। जब आप इस डाइट को फॉलो करते हैं तो उस दौरान और कुछ नहीं खाते हैं। इसमें आपको प्रतिदिन आठ से दस गिलास तक डीटाक्*स पेय लेने होते हैं। बाजार में कई प्रकार के कोलोन क्लीनर आसानी से मौजूद हैं। आप इनमें से किसी एक का चुनाव कर सकते हैं या फिर आप प्रकृतिक डीटाक्स पेय भी ले सकते हैं। प्रकृतिक डीटाक्स पेय के रूप में आप गर्म पानी में शहद और नीबू का रस डाल कर पी सकते हैं। या फिर आप गर्म पानी के साथ मेपल सिरप, ताजा नींबू का रस और लाल मिर्च ले सकते हैं। नारियल पानी, नींबू सोडा आदि का भी इस्*तेमाल करें। ये न सिर्फ आपके वजन को कम करने में बल्कि टॉक्सिन घटाने में भी अहम भूमिका निभाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*उपरोक्*त डाइट के साथ ये भी जरूरी है*
- प्रतिदिन 30 से 45 मिनट व्यायाम करें। 

- चाय-कॉफी की बजाय ग्रीन टी या वाइट टी लें।

- यदि आपका काम बैठने का है तो हर एक घंटे बाद 5 मिनट के लिए जरूर टहलें।*क्या न खाएं-*
- जंकफूड का इस्*तेमाल बिल्*कुल न करें।

- रिच फूड जैसे चॉकलेट, केक, टॉफी, आइसक्रीम, कैंडी आदि न खाएं।

- अतिरिक्*त शुगर और तला हुआ भोजन न करें।

- इस दौरान शराब के सेवन से परहेज करें।

- धूम्रपान न करें।

----------

